# Amazonia II Aqua Soil ??



## BevW (8 mo ago)

Hi, Yesterday I started to create my Amazon Tetra Aquascape. I have 55 gallon tank, used gravel previously in Goldfish setup and covered it with Amazonia II Aqua Soil. Decorated with driftwood (previously in Goldfish tank) & then planted around 18 different Amazon Plants that was covered with small smooth pebbles/sand. I checked water level this morning and ammonia is almost 8 ppm, which was expected due to the soil I used. How often and what % of water should be changed? Do I need to add food? What do I need to do with this soil to cycle the tank correctly?


----------

